# Ci Sono



## Bawert (27 Agosto 2012)

Che bella cosa


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao!


----------



## Bawert (27 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciao!



Sei Maryo?


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2012)

Certo


----------



## Bawert (27 Agosto 2012)

Non utilizzi il vecchio Nick?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2012)

No, ho usato quello di default


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao!


----------

